# Maxima 05 Overheat shutoff



## Anthonyzitro90 (Sep 9, 2016)

So... This is my first post, ive been looking around the web.. Looking for hope haha..
Heres the deal, this morning I was driving my Maxima '05 , for like 6 miles... Before that i checked the radiator and fluid levels cause it needed some water, i was having trouble with the radiator... But finally found the leak. The mechanic tightened the clamp that goes on the hose from the radiator to the Motor cause it was right there the problem, just got the radiator from a warehouse and was heading to a friends house to get it fixed since the mechanic was gonna charge me way more than I first thought.. 
Now at this point the car is running well no problem
With the temperature and it suddenly shut off the engine... With no signs of overheat ( from the gage), so I pulled over and when i was about to completely stop the car a little smoke came out don't know from where but just a little bit... Like barely visible.. And it smelled like something burned... ( something electronic like a sensor my guess) ( just want to make sure i said that the car was running grest and no signs of bad engine or any sound or the car running slower than usual... It just suddenly shut off..) i pulled over and saw that the part where the clamp was tightened fell off the radiator like if someone tried to pull the hose from the engine end and completely f***ed up that part of the radiator. 
Looked at the oil and didnt look like there was water on it... Still it wouldn't turn on ... It tried but no funny noises or anything.. It just didnt turned on.


My question is, do I have hope that changing the radiator ... It might work again?... That the engine shut off on purpose to as an emergency procedure?... 
Or I'm screwed and might as well just sell it to the "pick your part" yard.


----------

